

Nokia May Be Down, But They’re Not Out - simba-hiiipower
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/19/nokia-may-be-down-but-theyre-not-out/

======
zurn
> [HTC G1] grabbed a certain contingent of user who understood Android,
> understood the framework, and would follow Android to the grave [...]

Somehow I have a hard time imagining a future where someone would say that
about Windows Phone.

